# Component Part Search



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 17, 2010)

I just posted in "Show Off Your Pens" a new bullet pen I made.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64736.  I probably should have posted it here but...  It uses a 7mm transmission but I would like to use the beefier 8mm ones.  If I could find a suppler for the nib coupler that is used on the SlimLine Pro pens it would be much easier.




If anyone knows of a source for this and similar components I would appreciate the information.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't seen that coupling but what I will do is for 308 shells I drill and tap the primer end for a sierra transmission, the cartridge length with the bullet tip is the perfect length for the parker refill.

For 30-06 I can go one of two ways.  Using a sierra transmission I cut off the threaded end and the larger section drill the cartridge for a tight fit slide the chrome section in until I have .36" sticking out and solder it there.  You can also use a cigar transmission, if you place the center coupling into the end of the cartridge it is the perfect length for the parker refill.  Here I grind off the center ring insert it to the correct depth and solder it in place.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Try Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods. He did have a very nice selection of couplers. I may have just what you need. Hut also had a few selected parts.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 17, 2010)

I have not found them available in any quantity. Generally I buy the PSI Pkmont-par kit from Woodnwhimsies and cannibalize the kits for the coupler, 8mm tubes and tranny. 
How many are you looking for?


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 17, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I have not found them available in any quantity. Generally I buy the PSI Pkmont-par kit from Woodnwhimsies and cannibalize the kits for the coupler, 8mm tubes and tranny.
> How many are you looking for?



I've found CSUSA apprentice kits work pretty good for parts as well.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 17, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> I've found CSUSA apprentice kits work pretty good for parts as well.


 
They appear to be the same kits as the Woodcraft classic American ballpoint series, just cheaper price. I found i cant use them because I rely on an 8mm tube in the cap to slide over /grip the tranny making overall length of the blank to be a non issue. The apprentice and CL AMR kits use a dowel in the cap to fit into the back of the tranny. This makes length of the tube critical. For what I do the 8mm tube in the cap solution means I can design a cap that will fit in the 10.5mm tubes and turn it down to 10mm if i need a cigar sized cap.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 17, 2010)

Check your sizes again.  Both the cigar and sierra transmissions in these kits will work with an 8mm tube, in fact that's what I use.  The kit itself may use a dowel to fit inside the tranny for operation but an 8mm tube will work on the outside of the tranny.  At least it does for the sierra tranny.  I just remembered my cigar trannys came from bear tooth woods.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 17, 2010)

I cant speak for the apprentice kit but in  the Woodcraft kit the tranny is smaller in diameter so the 8mm tube wont grip it.


----------



## tool-man (Jul 17, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> I haven't seen that coupling but what I will do is for 308 shells I drill and tap the primer end for a sierra transmission, the cartridge length with the bullet tip is the perfect length for the parker refill.



I love the idea of a Parker refill in a 308.  Would you share the tap size, where can they be purchased?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 17, 2010)

www.woodnwhimsies.com  carries the cigar mechanism if you would be interested in turning it down to size and then press fitting it in?!


----------



## tool-man (Jul 17, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> I haven't seen that coupling but what I will do is for 308 shells I drill and tap the primer end for a sierra transmission, the cartridge length with the bullet tip is the perfect length for the parker refill.



A 308 cartridge measures 2.800" overall length.  I measured a Sierra lower (nib) assembly and it is 2.52 in. It seems that the 308 would be about 0.3" longer than the Sierra.  I know you end up shortening the bullet when you drill it out for the ink refill, but not that much.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 17, 2010)

tool-man said:


> I love the idea of a Parker refill in a 308.  Would you share the tap size, where can they be purchased?



The proper tap size is 8.4mm x 1  for my first one I use a 9 x 1.25 mm tap and it worked but....

I got the correct tap from mredburn   Mike at http://www.silverpenparts.com/  
he needed one and had to have a few made he may or may not have any left but it will not hurt to check.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 17, 2010)

The Sierra is 8.4mm x 1. Hah!  Rick types faster than I do. I am out of taps that size. They are a special order and it takes a min of 12 to get them down to about$30.00e with shipping.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 17, 2010)

tool-man said:


> A 308 cartridge measures 2.800" overall length.  I measured a Sierra lower (nib) assembly and it is 2.52 in. It seems that the 308 would be about 0.3" longer than the Sierra.  I know you end up shortening the bullet when you drill it out for the ink refill, but not that much.  Am I missing something?




It may be the bullet I am using hornady 30 cal 150 gr FMJ-BT, I may be seating the bullet a little farther than normal but here is a photo of one of my 308 cartridges with the sierra transmission.

Here is a link to the writeup I did on it.  This way calls for some step drilling but I will be working to change that in future pens.
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2010/sierratransmission308.pdf


----------



## tool-man (Jul 17, 2010)

Rick-G  --  OK, thanks.  I have some 308 casings so I am going to try a prototype.  Perhaps using a 8mm x 1mm tap which I will have to pick up.  Looks like there are only 2-3 male threads on the Sierra transmission.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

*How many?*



mredburn said:


> I have not found them available in any quantity. Generally I buy the PSI Pkmont-par kit from Woodnwhimsies and cannibalize the kits for the coupler, 8mm tubes and tranny.
> How many are you looking for?



How many...  If I could find them in quantity I would buy them in 50 or 100 packs depending on price of course.

BTW I searched the Ww site for "Pkmont-par" and got no result???


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

*How many?*

BTW I searched the Ww site for "Pkmont-par" and got no result???  However, I did find this, http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/product273.html?__utma=1.211470475.1267238284.1277405753.1279458574.5&__utmb=1&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1277077978.3.3.utmccn%3D%28referral%29|utmcsr%3Dforum.penturners.org|utmcct%3D%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php|utmcmd%3Dreferral&__utmv=-&__utmk=174686243 , has anyone tried using it?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 18, 2010)

W/W doesn't stock them but I order them 10 at a time and they beat PSI prices.

Those are the cigar tube couplers and they fit 10mm tubes. They are to large for the 8mm tubes, unless you wanted to make the upper blank cigar sized. In the .308 shells it might be difficult to drill the hole the right size press the coupler in and have the right finished length.  It would not be impossible.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

mredburn said:


> W/W doesn't stock them but I order them 10 at a time and they beat PSI prices.
> 
> Those are the cigar tube couplers and they fit 10mm tubes. They are to large for the 8mm tubes, unless you wanted to make the upper blank cigar sized. In the .308 shells it might be difficult to drill the hole the right size press the coupler in and have the right finished length.  It would not be impossible.



What is their thread size?  Could the 10mm tenon be turned down to 8mm?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 18, 2010)

Technically yes, the 8mm tubes are .289 and the cigar coupler hole is .238 leaving.050 divided in half for wall thickness. However the cigar transimision is different than the 8mm trnas mission. the lower brass is larger in diameter although the upper twist part is the same. This would allow you to use the cigar upper cap/finial if you used the cigar 10mm tubes for the upper blank.

edited in. the cigar coupler also has a large shoulder the center band covers. Depending on your design you might want to trim off the shoulder as well.
I think I will have to get a hold of a 308 and see if I can make it work.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 18, 2010)

I see you have already done the cigar top with 308 in your other thread.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I see you have already done the cigar top with 308 in your other thread.



That one uses the coupler I started this thread about.  I stole the coupler from one of my SL-Pro pen kits.  The tranny is from Ww as well as the clip/finial assembly.  I removed the brass tube from the clip assemby then turned off the shoulder from the coupler and pressed it back into a tube leaving enough exposed to re-assembly the clip and finial.  The tube was cut just long enough to fully engage the tranny I glued it into the freshly turned and finished barrel.  I had previously turned the barrel with a loose slightly short tube.  With short tube installed and clip finial assembled the barrel assembly fits down over the tranny and the coupler because there is no tube in the bottom ~1/2 of the barrel.

BTW this being a prototype I managed to get the upper barrel a little short (or the finial coupler extends too far into the barrel).  Note the white spacer between the upper barrel and the casing top.  The spacer is a drilled and turned piece of white "ivory" piano key.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

mredburn said:


> I see you have already done the cigar top with 308 in your other thread.



BTW I checked out your website.  Do you think you would have any calls for a "silver bullet" in 30 caliber made to fit 30 cal cases.:wink:  You might tag it "The Werewolf Eraser".:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jul 18, 2010)

At one time I had cast several bullets in silver. 9mm, 357, 45 and 44mag.  I even did a 44mag in 14k  long ago.  They were good to go if you needed to take care of a pesky vampire or werewolf but the demand was rather low.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 18, 2010)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Could the 10mm tenon be turned down to 8mm?


Yes.  That's exactly what I did for this pen.  The coupler and the transmission (inside the pen body) are from a cigar pen kit.  I turned the coupler down to fit an 8mm tube.  I turned a little bit off the transmission as well, so its body matched the tube OD.  That way, the entire mechanism slid in through the 308 case mouth for assembly.  The bullet, tube, and coupler unscrew from the transmission to change the refill.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 18, 2010)

tool-man said:


> A 308 cartridge measures 2.800" overall length.  I measured a Sierra lower (nib) assembly and it is 2.52 in. It seems that the 308 would be about 0.3" longer than the Sierra.  I know you end up shortening the bullet when you drill it out for the ink refill, but not that much.


Depending on the bullet used, the recommended COAL (cartridge overall length) varies.  That is because different bullet profiles have a different ogive.  For shooting, that is the important measurement, not the tip.  Most spire point bullets seat to 2.700-2.800.  Then if you account for the amount you cut off the tip tip for the refill (easily 0.150), the resulting COAL is shorter.

I typically seat 308 bullets in my kits to 2.650".  There are some bullets out there that would probably still look good seated to 2.520 - matching the sierra lower dimension.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

Probably a lot fewer vampires and werewolfs around then Hollywood would have you believe.:biggrin:  Oh well maybe silver bullet sales will pickup when the vamps and wws start walking off of some of those three-D screens.:biggrin:





mredburn said:


> At one time I had cast several bullets in silver. 9mm, 357, 45 and 44mag.  I even did a 44mag in 14k  long ago.  They were good to go if you needed to take care of a pesky vampire or werewolf but the demand was rather low.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> Yes.  That's exactly what I did for this pen.  The coupler and the transmission (inside the pen body) are from a cigar pen kit.  I turned the coupler down to fit an 8mm tube.  I turned a little bit off the transmission as well, so its body matched the tube OD.  That way, the entire mechanism slid in through the 308 case mouth for assembly.  The bullet, tube, and coupler unscrew from the transmission to change the refill.




I appreciate the information on turning down the 10mm.  I have ordered a few of them from Ww and will give it a try.  By way of comparison and general information I posted this a little while ago for a guy on SMC's Turners forum.  This is the set up in my recent posting here for a 308 bullet pen.  Works very similar to your photo but uses the standard 8mm coupler from a SL-Pro as noted earlier.

He is a bowl turner and was wondering how the insides worked.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 19, 2010)

JD Combs Sr said:


> By way of comparison and general information I posted this a little while ago for a guy on SMC's Turners forum.  This is the set up in my recent posting here for a 308 bullet pen.  Works very similar to your photo but uses the standard 8mm coupler from a SL-Pro as noted earlier.


I just used parts I had available.  The slimline pro coupler and transmission would have been more convenient.  I'll have to try that in the future - thanks.

One thing to note:  as modified, there is no "positive stop" for the transmission.  That is, it is possible for a heavy-handed user to push the bullet into the case mouth.  On a cigar kit, the center trim ring normally provides this stop, but it has been turned away.

I had originally planned for the transmission to bottom out against the upper 8mm tube, but later cut a very shallow tenon on the bullet.  The bullet now forms a positive stop against the case mouth.

Regards,
Eric


----------

